# podría haber comido y habría podido comer (verbos compuestos)



## janettzi

Hola a todos, 
Ey ey ey. ¡Qué confusión!

¿Cuál sería la diferencia entre: podría haber comido, y habría podido comer? 

¿Tengo razón en optar para la primera, que me suena menos torpe?

Gracias!


----------



## stretch

podría haber comido --  [I/he/she/Usted] could have eaten
habría podido comer --  [I/he/she/Usted] would/will have been able to eat


----------



## Outsider

janettzi said:


> ¿Cuál sería la diferencia entre: podría haber comido, y habría podido comer?
> 
> ¿Tengo razón en optar para la primera, que me suena menos torpe?


En mi opinión, no hay gran diferencia de sentido, y ambas suenan bien.


----------



## Mikebo

Pues, no sé.

Para mí, la primera forma puede signifar también "might" o sea "he might have eaten (it)" (es posible que lo haya comido), mientras que la segunda tiene más bien el sentido, como ya ha dicho stretch, de "habría sido capaz de comerlo".

¿Qué os parece, eso?

Además, janettzi, ¿cual sería el contexto? Eso sí que puede ser importante.


----------



## wardo

En algunos contextos serían lo mismo. Si te refieres a algo así como "he might have eaten = podría haber comido, puede que haya comido", the other one "habría podido comer = he might have bee able to eat something, maybe he managed to find someting to eat". En todo caso la diferencia es prácticamente inapreciable en la mayoría de los casos.


----------



## stretch

Wardo, con todo respecto, no estoy de acuerdo.  La diferencia es bastante.  Digamos que es el testimonio de un acusado en un juicio.  Bueno, un abogado sensato utiliza cualquier falla en el testimonio de uno para desbaratar su defensa.  Si en realidad "he could/might have eaten" pero el acusado dice que "he would have been able to eat," podría dañar su credibilidad ante un jurado o bien ante el juez, porque en realidad, aunque sea muy sutil, la diferencia sí existe, y un buen abogado lo utilizará como parte de sus alegatos.  Sólo un pensamiento.  Espero que sirva de algo para alguien.


----------



## Ynez

janettzi, hace falta más contexto para tratar este tema. Dinos exactamente cuál es la idea y te diremos si las dos son iguales...y añadiremos otras cuantas posibles para lo mismo (que seguro que las hay).

Mi primera apuesta es que estas dos van a valer.

stretch, así en principio no existe esa diferencia que tú comentas. Piensa en una conversación real en un juicio si te interesa el tema.


----------



## stretch

Ynez, disculpa, pero sí existe la diferencia.  Me doy cuenta que para el que no habla Inglés como idioma materno, tal vez no se pueda distinguir muy fácilmente esta diferencia, pero te juro que sí existe.  

    podría haber comido -- [I/he/she/Usted] could/might have eaten 
*significado: existe la posibilidad de que haya comido.*

    habría podido comer -- [I/he/she/Usted] would/will have been able to eat 
*significado: tenía la capacidad de haber comido [aunque tal vez no haya existido la posibilidad de haberlo hecho]*

Piénsalo.


----------



## Ynez

stretch, lo primero que quiero decirte es que escribes de maravilla Me voy a molestar en pensar en ejemplos, pero ya te digo que veo siempre las dos opciones con la doble posibilidad que tú propones.

_Él juró hasta la muerte que durante aquellos 20 días no había probado la comida en absoluto. Pero quién sabe..._

(He empezado mal. Aquí no me gusta ninguna, si acaso solo podría ser "podría  haber comido algo", pero es mejor "puede que comiera algo" o "pudiera ser que comiera algo")

_Murió en la cárcel tras permanecer aislado durante 20 días sin comer ni beber. Pero esa fue una decisión suya_. (Aquí valen las dos) _Podría haber comido algo/Habría podido comer algo_. -->tenía la capacidad de haber comido.

_En la autopsia del cadáver no encontraron rastros de ningún veneno, pero nunca quedó aclarado el asunto. Podría haber comido algo que lo envenenó_ (aquí no me gusta la otra...) (También = _Pudiera ser que comiera algo...).

_Así que ahora he cambiado de opinión y me parece que a veces sí pueden valer las dos y otras no. 



La idea que has dado funciona muy bien para usarla siempre y no fallar.


----------



## stretch

Ynez, 

Muchas gracias--me halagan mucho tus palabras. Que siempre estemos todos tan abiertos como tú, a las muchas posibilidades y perspectivas en cuanto al desempeño del traductor.


----------



## prinjon

Soy Frances pero la diferencia es efectivamente bastante para mi.
El primo : Podria haber comido = se insiste sobre la posibilidad que fue comido pero no es seguro de la continuacion en el pasado.
El segundo :  Habria podido comer = se insiste sobre la posibilidad pasado que fue comido  pero es seguro que no fue comido. Es terminado.

En los dos casos, "He could have eaten" in Ingles.
In Frances, es igualmente agudo.


----------



## ManPaisa

*podría haber comido -->  He could have eaten*

*habría podido comer -->  He might have managed to eat.*


----------



## stretch

ManPaisa said:


> *podría haber comido --> He could have eaten*
> 
> *habría podido comer --> He might have managed to eat.*


Or, like I said before,

*habría podido comer -- [I/he/she/Usted] would have been able to eat*
**


----------



## planito

Attention!

Pienso que sí existe diferencia entre ambos, ya que:

-"Podría haber comido" denota la posibilidad de la acción de comer. The possibility of the action existed in the past.

-"Habría podido comer" denota la posibilidad CONDICIONADA de la persona que tiene la intención de comer.  Posibilidad condicionada means that only under a specific condition, the action could happen.


If you don't see the difference you could try to understand the next sentences:


"Podría haber matado" -> He could have killed someone. (not necessary the intention of killing)

"Habría podido matar" -> He would have been able to kill. (implies a certain intention)

Best wishes
Rafa


----------



## Mikebo

planito

Pues, si no me equivoco, es, más o menos, lo que dije yo (comentario #4) y lo que viene diciendo, repetidas (o repetidísimas?) veces stretch.

O sea que la 1a variante puede implicar "possibilidad" y la 2a "capacidad".


----------



## Ynez

He would have been able to kill = Habría podido matar = Podría haber matado = Podía haber matado

No lo hizo porque no quiso, pero ....

*podríamos* decir cualquiera de esas tres.


----------



## stretch

Ynez said:


> He would have been able to kill = Habría podido matar = Podría haber matado = Podía haber matado
> 
> No lo hizo porque no quiso, pero ....
> 
> *podríamos* decir cualquiera de esas tres.


 
Sí...pero con significados distintos, ¿verdad? O sea, mi traducción de estas frases sería:
1. Habría podido matar = he/she/it/you[usted] would have been able to kill,
2. Podría haber matado = he/she/it/you[usted] could have killed,
3. Podía haber matado = he/she/it/you[usted] was able to have killed,

   con las siguientes implicaciones:
1. La posibilidad de tener la capacidad para matar,
2. La posibilidad de matar,
3. La capacidad de matar.

Tres conceptos muy parecidos, pero a la vez distintos en cuanto a los detallitos.


----------



## Ynez

Lo siento, stretch, pero para mí la frase en todas sus variantes

No lo hizo porque no quiso, pero podría haber matado.

No lo hizo porque no quiso, pero habría podido matar.

No lo hizo porque no quiso, pero podía haber matado.

significa exactamente lo mismo.

Si en inglés no es así, no puedo opinar. Yo hubiera pensado que también es la misma idea siempre.


----------



## stretch

Ynez said:


> Lo siento, stretch, pero para mí la frase en todas sus variantes
> 
> No lo hizo porque no quiso, pero podría haber matado. posibilidad de hacerlo
> 
> No lo hizo porque no quiso, pero habría podido matar. posibilidad de tener la capacidad de hacerlo
> 
> No lo hizo porque no quiso, pero podía haber matado. capacidad de hacerlo
> 
> significa exactamente lo mismo.
> 
> Si en inglés no es así, no puedo opinar. Yo hubiera pensado que también es la misma idea siempre.


 
Estos son los distintos significados que inherentemente poseen estas frases, tanto en Inglés como en Español, por lo menos a mi punto de vista.
¿Cómo ves?


----------



## Ynez

Para mí todas significan que.... *si hubiera querido, habría matado*.


----------



## zelan

Para mí también significa lo mismo.Dependería del contexto si tiene un sentido u otro. Pero indica en todos casos una "posibilidad" ya sea porque tuvo la ocasión, porque era capaz de hacerlo o porque tenía la intención de hacerlo.


----------



## stretch

Ynez said:


> Para mí todas significan que.... *si hubiera querido, habría matado*.


 
Tampoco quiere decir eso.  No dice nada de "querer".


----------



## Ynez

> No lo hizo porque no quiso, pero podría haber matado.
> 
> No lo hizo porque no quiso, pero habría podido matar.
> 
> No lo hizo porque no quiso, pero podía haber matado.



stretch, en este contexto. Estos tiempos hace falta verlos dentro de un contexto.


----------



## planito

Ynez said:


> Para mí todas significan que.... *si hubiera querido, habría matado*.


 
No estoy de acuerdo. Las 2 primeras frases son efectivamente condicionales... es decir, existe una condición... pero esa condición no la conocemos. Usted ha supuesto que la condición es "Si hubiera querido"... pero es una conjetura suya.

Imagine que la condición hubiera sido otra:

Si hubiera tenido un cuchillo, habría podido matar.
Si llega a estar el semáforo en rojo, podría haber matado a alguien.

La última no condición... es, simplemente "podía haber matado, pero no quiso".

Aunque en España utilicemos las tres frases indistintamente, es un error nuestro ya que no son equivalentes, sobre todo la tercera frase a las otras dos. Sinceramente creo que es un mal uso del español, como cuando la gente dice "Yo andé" en vez de "yo anduve", simplemente porque les suena bien la primera.


----------



## roanheads

stretch said:


> Ynez, disculpa, pero sí existe la diferencia. Me doy cuenta que para el que no habla Inglés como idioma materno, tal vez no se pueda distinguir muy fácilmente esta diferencia, pero te juro que sí existe.
> 
> podría haber comido -- [I/he/she/Usted] could/might have eaten
> *significado: existe la posibilidad de que haya comido.*
> 
> habría podido comer -- [I/he/she/Usted] would/will have been able to eat
> *significado: tenía la capacidad de haber comido [aunque tal vez no haya existido la posibilidad de haberlo hecho]*
> 
> Piénsalo.


 
Hi stretch,
I see you are translating the Spanish indicative into an English subjunctive.I have to add that in this neck of the woods we use " may " "could ", " might " , " should " to define subjunctive meanings and not " conditionals. We use "would "as the conditional.
Therefore, I see the Spanish conditional always as " would ", and a word like " podría " as " I ( etc) would be able," the verb " poder " meaning , as we all know " to be able."
I think that the Spanish conditional is translated often in a colloquial way in English to combat the fact that one word in Spanish, for example " podr¡a " requires three words in English " would be able "

My translations for the thread examples are.--
I would be able to have eaten,
and,
I would have been able to eat.
Which are literal translations of the basic Conditionals "podría and " habría.

Examples of " Ojalá me hubieran dicho que podría haber comido tan bien en Madrid,
and,
Ojalá me hubieran dicho que habría podido comer tan bien en Madrid.

To me , these sound similar. (  Normally, I would use the second example )
Cheers.


----------



## stretch

Planito---Mil gracias por tus comentarios.  Estoy totalmente de acuerdo.  

Roan--thanks for your perspectives on the Scottish variety of our lovely language!  
I think we must realize that conditional constructions often _include_ the subjunctive as part of the syntax.  
      Grammatically, your translations work, but I must say that though the second sounds fine, the first sounds forced and unnatural to a "yank."   Of course those of us across the pond have imposed many unnecessary changes on the English language, so take my comment with a grain of salt.  
      I like your second translation and am delighted that you appreciate the difference.


----------

